# Have You Eaten Pet Food Before?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, I have. Dog biscuits taste alright though I'm not crazy for them. Hamster fruit bits taste exactly as they should but are possibly more expensive.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, and I never would. It looks disgusting to me.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had those tropical flakes they make for fish, they aren't bad actually


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

When I was a kid me and my sister would eat the cat's food sometimes.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL No. Don't plan on it either.

Right now I'm petless. :no


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

yes all the time


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've accidently eaten beggin strips which is like a bacon dog treat. My younger sis tricked me, making me think it was actual bacon 
It actually wasn't that bad lol


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Nope but my sister tried our dog's dry food and it made her sick. I've been tempted to try my dog's treats, though. It's a stick of sausage twisted with a some cheese. It smells tasty.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I've tasted dog biscuits before


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I've tried tasting cat food, only once. Did not like. Some dog food looks appealing but I haven't tried any, yet.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

x Faceless x said:


> When I was a kid me and my sister would eat the cat's food sometimes.


Me and my sister did that too! xD

Cept we would get down on our hands and knees and eat the cat food like cats do...i know, so weird! lol we would pour it in a clean bowl tho.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No but I've eaten things that tasted like pet food smells.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I liked Pup-Peroni sticks.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I think I have before. Tasted like [email protected]@@


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, I've tried cat and dog food a few times before. Liked it.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Not eaxactly but I do sometimes walk down the road eating from a catfood tin which actually contains cereal to see what reaction I get from other people


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

LotteTortoise said:


> Yes, I've tried cat and dog food a few times before.


Can I ask why?

My friends Dad was a professional footballer and he said that he ate a whole can of wet cat food in a drunken dare with his teammates.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

dog biscuits are a little plain, i don't know what they are called but some other dog food is too hard to bite into


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Even my pet rats don't eat pet food. Rats are like a garbage disposal and will eat basically anything, except for blocks of rat chow found in pet stores.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I recommend Milk-Bones for a bright white smile. The dentist (or was it the vet?) recommended them to me.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No and definitely will not give it a try at any point in life lol


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Carnivore food definitely not. There is some disgusting stuff in there and kibble has been shown to have more salmonella and other bacteria than raw meat. I have put guinea pig pellets and horse treats in my mouth. I was trying to decide between 2 brands of very high quality pellets. I ruled one out due to the amount of salt.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, and never would


----------



## birdlady (Jan 22, 2013)

When i was really little i used to put dry dog food and different dog treat's into a bowl with water and microwave them.Then i would taste it and feed it to my dog which was weird.I have always loved the way reptile stick's smell (the kind you feed turtles) but i would never eat them.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just stole and ate a dog biscuit today.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the dog treats that look like cookies look pretty good. one looked like an oreo.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Once was fooled into eating pepperoni intended for dogs. It actually wasn't too bad. Might have to whip over to the pet store and get some more.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> the dog treats that look like cookies look pretty good. one looked like an oreo.


You sound way too non-committal on whether you've eaten before or your future plans in eating them


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

No. That's really weird dude.


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Phoenix, AZ. Fiesta Taco Stand. 4 for a dollar.

So yeah, pretty sure I've eaten dog food before.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

One time when I ran out of cereal for breakfast, I had some kibble.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i had some yesterday, the dog food was pretty nice to be honest


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I ate dog biscuits around the toddler age. Once while feeding fish flake food I had a can of pop in the other hand and mixed them up  That would be more tasted fish food because I spit it out.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I never have, but gotta admit, back when i had a cat, feeding her tinned food, it made my mouth water it smelt so good >_< But im not keen to actually try it, no lol


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

We made sausage for dogs and fried slices of it at vocational school. It wasn't too bad, but it was tasteless without spices.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm surprised it's mostly girls that are saying yea they have. They're more gross than previously calculated. This will alter my formula slightly.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I once nibbled on a piece of hard cat food when I was about 8. It didn't taste good.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope but now I am curious.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Pet food? are you crazy, guys?


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

75% of the time I smell my dog's food before giving it to her. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't ever tempted to take a bite.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Once, I tried to eat a piece of dried cat food and it tasted horrible. When I was younger, I tried rabbit food too, which just tasted like grass.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Only if I'm starving.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

when i was little i tried horse treats, haha. i think i also tried rabbit food. hahaah. as far as i remember both didn't taste bad. kind of like weird healthy cereal lmao


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> I'm surprised it's mostly girls that are saying yea they have. They're more gross than previously calculated. This will alter my formula slightly.


hahahah "formula"


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yer when i was a kid it tried dry dog food it was very salty


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No.


----------



## shy pt (Jul 4, 2013)

I ate dog food once when I was like 4.



Jeff271 said:


> catnip : )


Ahaha seriously? Does it work on humans?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I went and got a couple of biscuits from the cat food bag (Whiskas brand, allegedly chicken & rabbit flavour) for the scientific purpose of formulating a response to this thread and my conclusion is:

Bleh. They taste bad. The taste is pretty distinct imo. It's similar to how they smell, the only difference being that you can taste the salt and feel the extremely crunchy, gritty texture. They also smell strangely disgusting, which is weird because they only started smelling like that when Whiskas decided to exchange the cardboard box packaging for a plastic bag resealable one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I sometimes have it on the side,along with insects.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No, and I couldn't vote. :lol
I am not going to fight with my stepcat for dry cat food.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I have been considering it since I was 5, I always thought pet food smelled nice, I think I'll try cat food soon, milk bones look really good too, I just hope its safe to eat for people before I try it. I really want to, specially the cat food


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have always wanted to put warm dog food on a plate, make it look good and give it to a visitor who doesn't know what it is to see if they liked it. Some of it looks like the stew my parents eat.

I tried different types of dog treats when I was 15.

* Dog chocolate tastes like stale people chocolate with honey in it. Some people might like it.

* One type of supermarket brand chocolate chip dog cookies were dry and hard to bite into.

* These were nice, and I think I ate most of the ones that were in the box:








I haven't seen them in any shops since I ate them.

* The piece of dry dog food I tried was one of the worst things I've had. It was horrible, and I wished I hadn't put it in my mouth.

* Fish food flakes taste the same as how they smell (I accidentally got one in my mouth when I was eight).

When my dogs ate this, I thought it smelled nice and wanted to try it, but didn't:


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

When I was a kid my cousin dared me to. The stuff tastes just like what the can says btw.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. I used to have this fear as a kid that eating dog biscuits would turn me into a dog.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

I like that every option involves trying some or already had some lol

Dog food smells literally like dog ****. It's eyelids and all sorts of nasty **** in there.
If I owned our dog I'd give her better quality food, atleast human standard. Typical dog food brands are bad for dogs.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

I started eating these vanilla cookies at somebody else's house once. I noticed they were really freshening my breath so I looked carefully at the box and yeah, they were dog treats. They were actually really good.

Wow, all of you guys eating fish food. Dog biscuits are one thing but I'd be scared of getting worms or something from that.


----------



## bassareck (Mar 26, 2016)

Twocky61 said:


> Not eaxactly but I do sometimes walk down the road eating from a catfood tin which actually contains cereal to see what reaction I get from other people


That's halarious !!!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Yesterday, while on the phone with my dad (on speaker), he was telling me about a new type of organic dog food he'd just bought. He said that it contained asparagus, spinach, salmon, chicken, and flaxmeal. He then said, "I haven't tried it yet." I figured he'd meant that he hadn't given it to his dog yet, and then he said in the most serious tone, "I probably will taste it once I get off the phone because it sounds so good. I think that I could survive on that." I could hear my fiance laughing from the other room.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Iͥț̃̚ bafḟl̿esͅ më́ h͠ow̤̣̚ ͟maňy͉ p̎ḛoplͦe ͘h̆avͪe̦̘ ḑo̧᷆ne this.̐ N̛ot̮ on̫c̼e ha̬vͭe ̧ͧI ̞b͂eenͮ ̺t̀ͬȇmpte͖d toͬ ͉try̒ ̅p͂̈́et ̐fö́od bec̜a͉u᷁se it ̡̤sme̝l̦̰l͢s dͤͤ̕iͤͤ̕sͤͤ̕gͤͤ̕uͤͤ̕sͤͤ̕tͤͤ̕iͤͤ̕nͤͤ̕gͤͤ̕.ͤͤ̕ Hoͦw ṡ̻̇ḣ̻̇ȧ̻̇ṁ̻̇ė̻̇ḟ̻̇u̻̇̇l̻̇̇ to l͊̊͜o̟̅̉w͂̈́̑é̗̓ȑ̢͟ ̛͖̗̓ͤ̌y̵᷾̒o͒urͨself ̫̞᷿᷉̄ͨto ̻̌͒͌̄an ̭an̥i̳ͣm᷅ͦͩa͓l ẗ͔ͤḧ̘́i͆s w̢͘ay._


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no....lol... If dogs and cats could talk, write and use forums.... they'd all be saying yes LOL


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It looks absoultely disgusting, the smell, the texture. I can't even touch it with my hands never mind try to eat it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> No. I used to have this fear as a kid that eating dog biscuits would turn me into a dog.


 That sounds suspiciously like something one of your grownups might have told you to scare you. :lol

My mom told me all kinds of not true horror stories to the point to where I didn't believe her when she told me something that really was dangerous.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I used to think that if a dog ate cat food, it would turn into a cat and if a cat ate dog food, it would turn into a dog.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> I used to think that if a dog ate cat food, it would turn into a cat and if a cat ate dog food, it would turn into a dog.


 I used to think that it wasn't even possible for them to eat each other's food. Because I dog just simply wouldn't eat food that came out of a bag with a picture of a cat on it. :lol

I've seen it happen. I've even seen a dog poop in a cat's litter box.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I used to eat the dog bacon stuff


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

One time my brother gave me a dog biscuit that looked like a oreo, it was gross


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I think I've eaten one of those choc chip dog cookies before.

I've aways thought Schmackos smelt nice even though I don't eat meat. Always tempted to eat one.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Actually birdseed also smells really nice.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. I have had dog biscuits probably a dozen of times back in the days, usually when I'm bored or just want to do something silly. Generally most dog food especially the premium brands are mostly compose of "human food" along with some filler. They didn't really taste bad to me, but does taste odd, especially the texture.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Not their food no but I have eaten a few pets .


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I might have taken a bite out of one or two dog biscuits when I was a kid... I thought the different colors meant different flavors... Boy was I wrong.


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

i tried eating cat food when i was young


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, I think I ate those brown bone shaped biscuits for about a year before realizing they were for dogs...... really good with a glass of milk.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Dog biscuits are quite alright, I must admit.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No but when I was a kid I tried the dog's treats and food to see what it tasted like. But it always tasted gross so I was never tempted to actually eat it.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

small cat biscuits, and they weren't THAT bad 
they were crunchy and i think they had liver and beef taste


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I recall trying part of a Pup-Peroni stick as well as some cheetoh-looking things meant for birds.


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fish flakes when I was a kid... smelled interesting. Didn't realise they were made from maggots...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was going to say no, but I guess I tasted a dog biscuit before on a dare. It wasn't very tasty.

There is a type of dog food that smells and looks just like canned soup. *shrug*


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes I've tried mostly different kinds of cat food on several occasions, wet and dry, often a bit of what's intended for my cat such as beef or salmon and jelly sachets, or Go Cat biscuits. Though think I also had some dog bone marrow sticks or something once. And tinned dog tripe. Havn't eaten any kind of pet food recently though.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

quiet88 said:


> Fish flakes when I was a kid... smelled interesting. Didn't realise they were made from maggots...


hahaha
how was the taste?


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Various dog biscuits and cat kibble. Never tried wet food though.

That reminds me though, my dad once drank cat milk kept in the fridge. He drank about half a liter before he realised what it was.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dog biscuits it very salty


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

dune87 said:


> hahaha
> how was the taste?


Pretty yummy actually. Should try it, no stomach ache I don't promise :3 :grin2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

No, never would.


----------

